# Back from PCD. Detailed Experience Report. !!Must Read!!



## bmwf30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just came back from PCD this past weekend and I should say hands down that it was one of the best experiences I have had. A quick post does not do justice to say how well this program is so I put together an unbiased report on how the experience was for me. Read it at http://bmwf30.blog.com/the-pcd-experience/

A quick thanks to all the instructors at PCD and also Sam our advisor for making our day exciting and doing a good job with the delivery. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sswalters (Sep 19, 2010)

Great write up! Our X3 PCD dates is next Friday - 5 Oct. On our e-mail they said the plant was shut down from 9/24 through 10/5 for the tour. Was your delivery in that time frame? Hate to miss the tour. But would be happy if they made up for it with extended track time. 

Edit: just noticed you said this past weekend. So you missed the plant shutdown date. Congrats.


----------



## sswalters (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree! We have done it once before with my 335. Now that we are getting an X3, I'm really wanting to see the tour again since its more relevant.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the write up and the pics! Looks like a first class delivery worth experiencing :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice write-up... Glad you had a great time! Thanks for sharring :thumbup:


----------



## sswalters (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking forward to hopefully meeting you on Friday, Jonathan! My wife and I picking an X3. Any chance there will be extended track time since the factory tour is unavailable?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

sswalters said:


> Looking forward to hopefully meeting you on Friday, Jonathan! My wife and I picking an X3. Any chance there will be extended track time since the factory tour is unavailable?


Unfortunately I won't be in the office on Friday to meet you, but you'll be in great hands. We only have access to the track from 8-10am. Afterwards the Performance Driving School uses the track for their programs for the remainder of the day. Therefore we aren't able to extend the track time.... I wish we could!

Enjoy your new BMW X3 and have a safe trip here and back home :thumbup:


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, Jonathan... you weren't there when I was there last year... you're not going to be there for sswalters... 

Seriously guys, has anyone actually met him... or is he sort of the South Carolina version of the yeti??


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Quick question OP, what time did you end up finishing? I can't guess from your excellent blog post.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Great review. Can't wait.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

Great write-up. Thanks. Looking forward to mine.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

My PCD was in 2009 - so the experience is a bit old - but the only things we did after lunch were hot laps and the actual delivery. We went slow and were still out by ~2pm. 

Jim


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

bmwf30 said:


> Just came back from PCD this past weekend and I should say hands down that it was one of the best experiences I have had. A quick post does not do justice to say how well this program is so I put together an unbiased report on how the experience was for me. Read it at http://bmwf30.blog.com/the-pcd-experience/
> 
> A quick thanks to all the instructors at PCD and also Sam our advisor for making our day exciting and doing a good job with the delivery. Keep up the good work.


Nice write up bmwf30!
2 questions from your experience
1) was the car detailed (interior and exterior) or just washed and dried?
2) is the front plate bracket and fasteners provided in the trunk?
Thanks


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

DCC said:


> Nice write up bmwf30!
> 2 questions from your experience
> 1) was the car detailed (interior and exterior) or just washed and dried?
> 2) is the front plate bracket and fasteners provided in the trunk?
> Thanks


I have to write mine up, just have not had the chance with the holidays.

They asked me if I wanted my fron tag on or off and I asked them to leave it on. The other tag was in the trunk.

My car was no washed, but I got my date bumped up and they told me they would not have time to detail mine. (it was originally an ED) Hope that helps.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think they will do anything about the front plate until you are there to provide directions. They don't want to drill the front facia and then have you object. So I believe their policy is to just wait until you are there at delivery and then do it then. They will have the tools available so it doesn't take long.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

JimD1 said:


> I don't think they will do anything about the front plate until you are there to provide directions. They don't want to drill the front facia and then have you object. So I believe their policy is to just wait until you are there at delivery and then do it then. They will have the tools available so it doesn't take long.


I do mine on Monday. I'll let you guys know about my experience with it.


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

CE750Jockey said:


> I do mine on Monday. I'll let you guys know about my experience with it.


Enjoy the trip/experience.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Do you guys bring your own floor mats? I am buying all weather bmw mats, but need to know if i have to bring them with me or is there a temp mat till i get home from pcd?
Thanks


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I think there was a piece of thick paper on the floor but no real mat. I would bring it unless you bought it with the vehicle and then I think it should be in the car (like it would be if you took delivery at the dealer). 

Jim


----------

